# Coop for the COLD!



## pie-boy (Oct 10, 2006)

This will be my first coop in the winter, and I was wondering if anyone has advices for me to maintain the pigeon's health in the cold. 

How should I keep the coop as warm as possible for the pigeons? At what temperature should I maintain the coop at? What if it gets too cold? Should I throw a little heater in the coop to keep it warm? Should I fly the pigeons during winter? Do you increase or decrease the feed? Shoud I feed the pigeon more fatty feeds? What liquid/fluid is best for the winter? Bascially, how do I keep the pigeons healthy in the winter?!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Please Let Us Know*

HI PIE BOY, Please let us know where you live,as its gets colder in different parts of the USA . I live in Southern California and do nothing as it does not get very cold here in the winter. I am sure that there are those that live in colder parts of the country that can answer your question. SO PLEASE LETS US KNOW WHERE YOU LIVE. GEORGE


----------



## pie-boy (Oct 10, 2006)

I live in Spokane, WA. I doesn't get too cold here but it does get cold enough to worry about the pigeons health. Also, I have a brother, new loft also, in Minnesota that has problems with the cold too. He said that last year 5-9 of his pigeons had died. IF you have any advice or hints about the cold, it'll be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi Pie-boy. I live in Connecticut and we hit some pretty cold temps. Pigeons are designed to withstand some pretty cold situations. Their little bodies are quite amazing. All of the veins are compact and close to their internal organs keeping things warm. What you want to watch out for are drafts! You don't want constant cold air blowing around on them. Put up a tarp covering draft openings. I have a small ceramic heater that I plug in and turn on when temps are in the teens. It has a thermostat set on it. I do this in the morning just to take the edge off. I don't leave this on all winter, just when temps are in the teens. It also must be cleaned out often due to the pigeon dust and feathers. You wouldn't want any fires! My loft has a light which produces heat as well. I don't know alot about them but one can purchase ceramic heater lights too. Make sure you have a platform heater for your water supply! Foyes Pigeon supply carries some affordable ones. I know they eat more corn in the colder seasons. I am sure more people will respond to your questions soon... good luck keeping healthy and warm this winter! And here's hoping it is not a long one!


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I do not use any source of heat. Our temp gets down to around zero at night during January and heats up in the 40s during the day. The key is to remove drafts, make sure the water is fresh everyday and they get plenty of sun. My loft has a window that faces south. I open it in the summer and close it in the winter. This gives them some solar heat during the day. I also have a metal roof that heats up during the day. Another key is to not let the loft get too moist. We are very dry here. I did not loose any birds last winter. Pigeons are very hardy. Good luck. You can heat the water, but I just bring it in every night and put it out every day. This makes me change it daily. I am a firm beliver in an open loft. I still have the east side open to the air.
Randy


----------



## pie-boy (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for the advice guys. Now I know how to keep the birds a little warmer in the winter. So what about the health, do good loft still fly the pigeons during the cold? If so, how long and far, and at around what temps is it too cold to fly them? Do they exercise the birds at all?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Pie boy, It looks like you have been given some good answers from some of the members.

This is my first fall/winter with a pigeon coop. 

My coop faced the southeast so the front open side of the coop faced the morning sunshine and remains facing the sun fairly much during a fair amount of daylight hours.

Mine is mounted above the ground on large cinder blocks and is constructed of a good quality strand wood used for home building. It is covered on the back which faces the north, and the two sides facing semi east and west. I never did install an east window, so one less thing to worry about.

As explained earlier, pigeons are hearty creatures but I am sure some help is appreciated by them . I installed Plexiglas in the center frames of my coop and installed a plywood door on the side opposite the entry door that can be closed or open. At night I close it to keep the drafts out . This is important Pie-boy to keep your coop dry and draft free. 

I plan on putting some heavy plastic on the door over the hardware cloth to keep the wind and draft out.It will have ventilation.

I too plan on keeping a small heater inside, but make sure feathers don't get too close to it. I plan on wrapping some 1/4 inch hardware cloths around it as an enclosure to help with pigeon debris.Insure that it is NOT teflon coated.

The last couple of nights we have put a large old blanket over the interior front to help keep the warmth from the day in until we finish winterizing our pigeon coop.

We have 6 pet pigeons, and in Nebraska it gets darn cold. Well, as I said before, they are our pets and part of our family. When it gets in the teens and lower, they are coming indoors in their large individual cages and staying in the spare back room. This is a first for us too.

Increase the corn and yes keep them well fed with a good pigeon mix and nutrients and supplements. I use garlic, probiotics and ACV treated water on alternating days. 

Flight exercise is good for the. I do not allow mine to fly outdoors, though some pigeon owners do. Mine free fly indoors in the spare room, or in the coop.


----------



## pie-boy (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for the tips Victor. So does anyone have anymore scopes about keeping the pigeon healthy and fit during the winter weather? Is it appropriate to fly the birds in the teens? If not, what's the lowing temp. suited for them to fly in? Is it torture to fly them in the winter weather? Is it necessary?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pie-boy said:


> So does anyone have anymore scopes about keeping the pigeon healthy and fit during the winter weather?



As far as nutrition goes.....I would not only give them 30 to 40% whole corn in the mix to minimize their heat loss, but I would add a drop or two of organic cod liver oil mixed in their seed once a month. they will need it with limited access to sunglight.


----------



## pie-boy (Oct 10, 2006)

thanks gary. so where i can buy some organic cod liver oil? any for my next question, DO I FLY THE PIGEON DURING THE WINTER?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pie boy..........I've followed this thread somewhat but didn't have time to stop and write till now. Pigeons were around before we knew what heaters were and they did just fine. You mentioned that your brothers birds had died. Unless they were living in an igloo, they didn't die because it was cold. If pigeons are kept in a dry, draftfree loft with plenty of food, they will be fine in the winter, no matter where you live. For every bird in your loft there's one under a bridge somewhere that will make it somehow. My loft is kept open all winter. I live in Virginia. Granted, that ain't MN or WA, but we do have our share of cold weather. It's has gotten down to 8 degrees more than a few times since I've been here. I even raise babies in Jan, Feb and March with no trouble and no I DON"T recommend that. As far as flying the birds, I lock down my OB team after the last race in May and they don't fly anymore until around March of the next year. They do just fine. After being locked down, they do get out of shape but that to me is better than feeding the hawks that are having a hard time finding food during the winter. I'm sorry they are hungry but they ain't eatin MY birds.........And I'm talking about race birds. If yours are just flying around the loft, they will be fine. Now, having said all of that, it will not hurt them to fly in the winter....in fact, I'm sure it's probably good for them and as long as its not windy or snowy, I'd say they would probably enjoy getting out a little. I just won't risk putting them out there when there's no need to. JMO.........Hope this helps.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

pie-boy said:


> thanks Treesa. so where i can buy some organic cod liver oil? any for my next question, DO I FLY THE PIGEON DURING THE WINTER?


You can get probiotics, Apple Cider Vinegar (the raw stuff by Bragg's is what many of us use...dilute it )and organic cod liver oil at most heath food stores.

As Renee said, flying the pigeons during the winter is risky as the mighty hawks are especially hungry. If you can fly them in an enclosed aviary or loft, that would be safer. 

If you opt to fly them outdoors freely, make sure it is not blowing cold fridged air or freezing rain...not good for them. 

Remember wet and cold drafty air not too good for them.


----------



## pie-boy (Oct 10, 2006)

kool, thanks guys. so i guess non of the lofts probably fly their pigeons in the winter time. thanks again but if anyone has some other advices about keeping the bird warm or just advices about pigeons and winter, let me know because i'll be checking up on this post. peace.


----------

